# New and Used: Top Ten Fuel Efficient Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Results of the fuel efficiency analysis show Toyota and Honda vehicles listed on NADAguides.com are at the top in fuel efficiency in both the new- and used vehicle categories.

More...


----------

